# Looking for a good breeder in Eastern PA



## dirtyblue (Feb 8, 2012)

We are looking to add a little brother for our 8 year old GS within the next 6 months are were looking for a good breeder in the Eastern PA area. If anyone could recommend someone, that would be great. We are looking for a stock coat, Black & Tan.

Thank you very much


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Other than color what are you looking for with temperament and activity? Show line or working line?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Wolfstraum ask her Idk what she has


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wolfstraum is working line but she would know where the good breeders are.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

What's wrong with wl?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> What's wrong with wl?


OP wants black and tan. Typically the b&t's are show lines.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

You could check with Delaware Valley GSD Club...Contact corr sec and she'll post an e mail to members.....
WWW.DVGSDC.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> What's wrong with wl?


 Who said anything was wrong with working line?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'll draw the line. what's wrong with a sl or wl???



jb_pwrstroke said:


> What's wrong with wl?





Jax08 said:


> Who said anything was wrong with working line?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Dos Gringos


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

How about Eichenluft?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> How about Eichenluft?


You beat me to it!

I have talked to Molly through e-mail and hope to visit her this summer!

Eichenluft German Shepherds


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Courtney said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> I have talked to Molly through e-mail and hope to visit her this summer!
> 
> Eichenluft German Shepherds


I think she has great dogs and she is very knowledgeable. When my old shepherd passes, I will definitely be looking at one of her dogs.

If you go, enjoy your trip, and let me know about your visit. I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> I think she has great dogs and she is very knowledgeable. When my old shepherd passes, I will definitely be looking at one of her dogs.
> 
> If you go, enjoy your trip, and let me know about your visit. I would love to hear about it.


Will do


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Wolfstraum ask her Idk what she has


I second asking Lee from Wolfstraum. If she does not breed the type you are interested in she is active in both schutzhund and AKC training classes and will know what is available in the area.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Wolfstraum is working line but she would know where the good breeders are.





jb_pwrstroke said:


> What's wrong with wl?


:rofl: It took me till now to realize what I had written!!!

What I was trying to say was that Wolfstraum has working line dogs BUT if you are looking for someone on the east side of the state (Lee is on the west) and/or a show line vs a working line...Lee would be able to tell you.

NOTHING wrong with working line! Lee is on my short list!


----------

